# speedometer problems



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

jose1 said:


> just bought a 99 silverado 1500 and speedometer jumps from 40 to 70 and stays there. what could be the problem


Assuming you're still doing only 40, if it's a 'drag cup' speedometer there is dirt in it or the cup/magnet assembly or its bearings are damaged.

If it's a digital readout you've got real problems.


----------



## jose1 (Jun 23, 2010)

its not digital .is this something i can fix or do i need to replace the cluster at a shop


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

jose1 said:


> its not digital .is this something i can fix or do i need to replace the cluster at a shop


I'd look for shops that rebuild speedometers. The bigger the city you live in, the better the chance of finding one.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Funny thing, I have a Chevy Silverado 4WD pickup, 2005 model, it did the same thing. Turned out there was a factory recall on the speedometer, well known problem. They did the job for half price, I thought it should have been free, but even at half price the dealer charged me several hundred dollars. Not a job I would have wanted to do myself. too complicated.


----------

